# Pick ups from GNYOS show



## Marco (Apr 19, 2007)

Neofinetia 'Benisume'






Neofinetia 'Setsusan'





Met Jim Rose from Cal-Orchids. He was a really nice and quite funny guy.

Maria also got her first paph, a delenatii, at the show today. And I was told that I had "to be nice" so I went and found the cheapest and biggest white phal. I could find to give to Maria's mother. I had to make up for the dud phal that I gave to Maria's mother. It was a phal from HD where the blooms never fully opened and I gave it Maria's mom unbloomed :evil:.

I'm gonna go back on Friday. I might get some other stuff.


----------



## gore42 (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice Marco... bigger than I would have expected. Hope that they grow well for you 

- Matt


----------



## Elena (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice haul! Hope they do well for you.

NWO are attending a big show here in UK in June so I pre-ordered 3 Neos from them incl a Beni :clap: Can't wait!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2007)

I didn't see you there!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice Purchases, Marco!

I will be picking a couple of Paphs on Saturday.


----------



## Marco (Apr 19, 2007)

Eric (first Eric) - If you were the one going around moving the cyps i may have seen you there. There was this guy in the tent with a white short sleeve collared shirt with jeans shimmying in the kentuckiense in place to the right of the paph. philippinense.

Eric (second Eric) - After posting the first post I realized I was on a slipper forum and i posted no paph pictures oke: I might pick up a paph on saturday


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 19, 2007)

Marco said:


> Eric (first Eric) - If you were the one going around moving the cyps i may have seen you there. There was this guy in the tent with a white short sleeve collared shirt with jeans shimmying in the kentuckiense in place to the right of the paph. philippinense.
> 
> Eric (second Eric) - After posting the first post I realized I was on a slipper forum and i posted no paph pictures oke: I might pick up a paph on saturday



Let's meet up!


----------



## Marco (Apr 19, 2007)

Eo - you got a pm


----------



## L I Jane (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Marco--great neos.I'm jealous! oke:


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 19, 2007)

very nice additions


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2007)

Marco said:


> Eric (first Eric) - If you were the one going around moving the cyps i may have seen you there. There was this guy in the tent with a white short sleeve collared shirt with jeans shimmying in the kentuckiense in place to the right of the paph. philippinense.


No. I was the black guy who actually carried the plants back and forth, nobody else was strong enough.


----------



## Marco (Apr 20, 2007)

NYEric said:


> No. I was the black guy who actually carried the plants back and forth, nobody else was strong enough.



oh yeah? you weren't wearing a name tag, HELLO My name is NYERIC. Shame on you! You were right to my right when i was looking at that philippinense.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2007)

Whose phillippinense? Actually, as advertised, my tag said 'Superclerk'.


----------



## Heather (Apr 20, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Actually, as advertised, my tag said 'Superclerk'.



Really?


----------



## Marco (Apr 21, 2007)

finally good meeting you today mr. super clerk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2007)

It was a pleasure to meet you and your girlfriend too, Marco. Did you notice the plant in bloom at the displays of Neofinitias upstairs?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Marco (Apr 23, 2007)

Eric - yes i remember that one, his sederia japonicus was the only one in bloom. great plant


----------



## Marco (May 5, 2007)

Last one from Calorchids came in

Neo. shunkyuden






3 growths, had an accident while swirling it around in physan  . A few leaves on the 2 biggest growth are a bit damaged, third growth is perfect. Regardless for a 3 growth shunkyuden, the price, a couple of years of TLC and possibly this






i am


----------



## Hien (May 12, 2007)

Do you do this Physan thing with all of your new orchids?


----------



## Marco (May 13, 2007)

Hien - typically yes. sometimes I'm just too lazy. I do the whole physan soak on media rinse till no more bubbles form while rinsing and then soak in normal fertilizer water with extra KLN.

Now honestly, I don't  know if it promotes acclimation for the plant or helps roots growth or whatever. But it doesn't seem to hurt so I just continue with ritual


----------

